# VIN rivets on '69 GTO



## dsp52 (Dec 15, 2021)

Can anyone provide information on whether the VIN rivets were all the same no matter which plant the car came from? I am looking at this car to buy, possibly,that has cylindrical shaped rivets that stick up further than I would think they should, kind of like little tiny barrel shaped little guys. I'm used to rivets being pressed down, and I know what "star" shaped rivets look like, but these are round and poke up. I would post a picture if I could (well, I am posting a link if that's legal on here and if it works), but I'm not able to because (1) I'm an old dude who sucks at that sort of thing, and (2) I haven't seen the car in person. I'm basing it on pictures of the VIN tags in photos from the dealer who sold the car to the current owner. If the link below works, great, because I know how to do that. Check out the rivets in the photo, if it works, to see what I mean. This car, supposedly, has a ton of provenance dating back to the original dealer sale in '69, so that's really cool, but I want to make sure there's been no VIN hanky-panky. Supposedly, it's a numbers matching car, although not original exterior color. Let me know what you think, and feel free to chime in on anything else about this car that you feel is worth noting. Yeah, I wish the colors were different, inside and out, but the paperwork looks to be super good if it's legit. Thank you!

Here's the link :








1969 Pontiac GTO


MULTIPLE AWARD WINNER, 51K ACT MILES, #'S MATCHING 400, AUTO, FACT A/C, A+ RESTO




www.streetsideclassics.com


----------



## dsp52 (Dec 15, 2021)

Could it be because the dash was replaced, and the VIN plate was switched to the replacement dash? If that is the case, it might explain why the rivets look weird.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

good or bad

looks like it sold

they look upside down .... if they would have installed the frame around the tag like original....
well... alot of pictures for not restoring the frame and suspension ... hmmm ..
alot of grease on the front spindle area for 50 K
seen cleaner 100,000 mile cars ....
but


----------



## dsp52 (Dec 15, 2021)

Sorry, I guess I should have said "rosette" rivets are what I've seen before as indicating originality.


----------



## dsp52 (Dec 15, 2021)

Yeah, that's an old listing. I used the old listing to get the pictures posted here. Streetside Classics sold it to the current owner who is now selling the car. He's, apparently, had it for just short of 4 years.


----------



## dsp52 (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm going to look at the car tomorrow. With a whole binder full of paperwork, maybe there will be a receipt for a new dash. Makes me kind of nervous, though, as to why the rivets look weird.


----------



## dsp52 (Dec 15, 2021)

So, I just read an old post on some other forum that said that many of the VIN tags were riveted from underneath which would make it look like this one. I looks like it is missing the VIN frame/trim piece that would normally cover up the rivets. Aforementioned old post indicated that rivets should not show as the trim piece covers them up. I think the problem is solved.


----------



## dsp52 (Dec 15, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE, I think you nailed it regarding the VIN rivets being upside down and the trim tag missing. Yeah, a few areas under the car do look pretty cruddy. I doubt the car has only 50k+ original miles. I plan on driving it, so we'll see how the suspension and steering feel.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hmm. The build date on Fisher Body data plate appears to be buggered up. Only see the letter 'A'. Should have a '1' prior to the 'A'
A lot of old rust pitting on that data plate as well as the cowl. Something to look at deeper.


----------



## 2nd week Judge (5 mo ago)

dsp52 said:


> Can anyone provide information on whether the VIN rivets were all the same no matter which plant the car came from? I am looking at this car to buy, possibly,that has cylindrical shaped rivets that stick up further than I would think they should, kind of like little tiny barrel shaped little guys. I'm used to rivets being pressed down, and I know what "star" shaped rivets look like, but these are round and poke up. I would post a picture if I could (well, I am posting a link if that's legal on here and if it works), but I'm not able to because (1) I'm an old dude who sucks at that sort of thing, and (2) I haven't seen the car in person. I'm basing it on pictures of the VIN tags in photos from the dealer who sold the car to the current owner. If the link below works, great, because I know how to do that. Check out the rivets in the photo, if it works, to see what I mean. This car, supposedly, has a ton of provenance dating back to the original dealer sale in '69, so that's really cool, but I want to make sure there's been no VIN hanky-panky. Supposedly, it's a numbers matching car, although not original exterior color. Let me know what you think, and feel free to chime in on anything else about this car that you feel is worth noting. Yeah, I wish the colors were different, inside and out, but the paperwork looks to be super good if it's legit. Thank you!
> 
> Here's the link :
> 
> ...


The factory put the rosette rivets in from underneath so the barrel ends will be visible from outside.


----------

